# Uninstall HP Printer Drivers



## riccbhard (Nov 9, 2005)

Due to problems; how do I uninstall all of the installed HP printer drivers?

Thanks!


----------



## bobw (Nov 10, 2005)

Library>Printers

drag the HP folder out.

User>Library>Printers

Drag the HP out.

Check your install disc for the printer if you have one, it may have an uninstaller.


----------

